# The Official TBT Candy Thread 2012



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hm, and what do you think about what they say about Dark Candy?

"This candy is not sold here. If you come across it, we suggest you give it to someone else as fast as possible. And whatever you do, don't discard it."

So if someone gifts dark candy to you, you're going to want to gift it to someone else.  But if it's not sold in the shop where does it come from...


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2012)

Go check out the Shop! We've got all kinds of Candy to purchase and even some Creepy Dolls!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds fun; I found the candy


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2012)

By the way, a new Shop feature- hover over the item images in this thread and it will say who gave them the item.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 27, 2012)

Well we got the treat, so we better watch out for the trick!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 27, 2012)

Candy is dandy.



But liquor is quicker.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2012)

I shall feed my weird doll all the candy


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Sounds fun; I found the candy



I was originally planning to give it to a banned person just to grind Jer's gears.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2012)

By the way, if you view the dark candy in someones inventory and it says it's from me that's actually a bug since it's not sold in the store.  I'm not gifting it to all those people ;o


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2012)

Got myself a few pieces of candy!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I was originally planning to give it to a banned person just to grind Jer's gears.



Eww you gifted it to me! What is it, licorice?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Eww you gifted it to me! What is it, licorice?



Kind of tastes like fried pickles, really.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Kind of tastes like fried pickles, really.



Funny, it must be a Siren.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Funny, it must be a Siren.



Actually it's just a normal piece of candy with a bunch of blue marker ink on it.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2012)

So where are the dark candies at the moment?


----------



## Dylab (Oct 28, 2012)

Candy yummy I want dark candy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> So where are the dark candies at the moment?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

I sent mine off to Zr388. Not sure where she's sent it or if she still has it.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 28, 2012)

Got it from ZR. Gave it to a t00l


----------



## Keenan (Oct 28, 2012)

Got it from Jubsy.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 28, 2012)

gimme some candy 
all of you


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

Aw. Those little dolls are so cute.  But they're sold out. As well as the two candies I like.

Oh well. Tis what I get for spending too much time on Minecraft instead of showing up here in the morning.


----------



## Caius (Oct 29, 2012)

I was tempted to keep the dark candy to see what happened.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Aw. Those little dolls are so cute.  But they're sold out. As well as the two candies I like.
> 
> Oh well. Tis what I get for spending too much time on Minecraft instead of showing up here in the morning.



Check back later, they might be restocked every now and then.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 29, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I was tempted to keep the dark candy to see what happened.



You'll get a sugary computer virus... of death.... obviously -_- 

I like the new candy feature, it's sweet (See what I did thar?). Maybe we should have things like snowballs or candy canes for Christmas.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 29, 2012)

How do I purchase candy? I can't find it!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 29, 2012)

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> How do I purchase candy? I can't find it!



In the Shop, click on the Halloween tab.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Interesting... dark candy do wut now?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 29, 2012)

As soon as the chance rises I'll be buying all the dark candies.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 29, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> As soon as the chance rises I'll be buying all the dark candies.



^This. I want teh dark candeh


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Funny, mine tastes like black pepper


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 30, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> In the Shop, click on the Halloween tab.



I did click on the halloween tab, however it didn't do anything. I clicked it so many times......it still didn't load up!?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2012)

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> I did click on the halloween tab, however it didn't do anything. I clicked it so many times......it still didn't load up!?



That's exactly what's happening with mine aswell. It's a tab that doesn't do anything!


----------



## Justin (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you not see this?







What browser are you guys using if I may ask?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope, as I click 'Halloween' it does not load. I have windows XP so I think I have Browser 7!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems to work for Firefox browsers.


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have that.....


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2012)

Can some PC users test it in Internet Explorer?

edit: Justin confirmed it was IE7, so if it doesn't work for you just updated Internet Explorer or use a different browser.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/downloads/ie-8

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/

https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/

edit: sockhead is cool -jer

edit: sockhead is a tool -jer

edit: jk about that last part -jer


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2012)

OH GOD WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmm... some kinda T-Virus me thinks...  you should stop trick or treating at the umbrella corporation.


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2012)

I want my black candy back. That's pretty hardcore.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I want my black candy back. That's pretty hardcore.



that's pretty racist


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2012)

Jake. said:


> that's pretty racist



Once you go black you never go back


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Can some PC users test it in Internet Explorer?
> 
> edit: Justin confirmed it was IE7, so if it doesn't work for you just updated Internet Explorer or use a different browser.
> 
> ...



We have to download the latest internet, just to load a page up on TBT? That pretty stupid...huh? My laptop is windows XP so it won't allow me to dowload the links above. If you make a page...shouldn't you make it accessible to everyone to see?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> We have to download the latest internet, just to load a page up on TBT? That pretty stupid...huh? My laptop is windows XP so it won't allow me to dowload the links above. If you make a page...shouldn't you make it accessible to everyone to see?



Technology is ever-evolving, it's impossible to make it accessible to everyone on every platform. It's not Jeremy's fault that you're using software that's 10 years old.

Besides, as far as I'm aware, Windows XP supports Google Chrome and other, more up-to-date browsers.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 31, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Technology is ever-evolving, it's impossible to make it accessible to everyone on every platform. It's not Jeremy's fault that you're using software that's 10 years old.
> 
> Besides, as far as I'm aware, Windows XP supports Google Chrome and other, more up-to-date browsers.



It does. My friend uses XP since he SWEARS by it and he has no issue with new browsers.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> We have to download the latest internet, just to load a page up on TBT? That pretty stupid...huh? My laptop is windows XP so it won't allow me to dowload the links above. If you make a page...shouldn't you make it accessible to everyone to see?



You can definitely download and install all three of those on Windows XP.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 31, 2012)

So does the candy expire?


----------

